# Girlfriends Pray



## foxee (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi ladies.  I'm so excited, I just had to share.  For the past few days I have been calling into a prayer line called Girlfriends Pray. These sisters are AMAZING!  There are 2 calls, one at 7:00 AM EST and the second one at 10:00 PM EST Monday - Friday.  Each call lasts approximately  10 to 15 minutes.  They also accept prayer requests.

Facebook 

Blog

This morning one of the guest pastors was praying for us while on the shores of Ghana.  It was simply beautiful.  I urge you ladies to call at least once, but I'm warning you, it's addictive!  I've participated in every call since last Wednesday, despite the fact I have to wake up an hour earlier.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 29, 2010)

This is really Awesome! Power in Prayer!


----------



## foxee (Nov 29, 2010)

In case, some may not able to visit their blog or Facebook page at work, the call in number is: 712-432-0075

You'll need to input access code 128845 # 

In addition to the 10:00 PM EST prayer, there is a special prayer today at 7:30 PM EST.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 29, 2010)

foxee said:


> In case, some may not able to visit their blog or Facebook page at work, the call in number is: 712-432-0075
> 
> You'll need to input access code 128845 #
> 
> In addition to the 10:00 PM EST prayer, there is a special prayer today at 7:30 PM EST.



Thank you so much, Foxee. This is wonderful to share.  You have such a loving, giving heart.  

I thank God for you.


----------



## GodsPromises (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks OP

I listened in last night and this morning.  It truly was a blessing.  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 30, 2010)

thanks subscribing


----------



## paradise1975 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank You!


----------



## foxee (Nov 30, 2010)

GodsPromises said:


> Thanks OP
> 
> I listened in last night and this morning.  It truly was a blessing.  Thanks for posting this.



You're more than welcome sis!  :Rose:  Another call is coming up in 1 hour (10 PM EST)!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 30, 2010)

foxee said:


> You're more than welcome sis!  :Rose:  Another call is coming up in 1 hour (10 PM EST)!



Precious Foxee:

  Thank you so much.  I listened in tonight.  All I can say is :wow:

Peace ... be still.   So much has been covered and confirmed.  I can never thank you enough for sharing this.   Yet, I do with all of my heart.


----------



## ONAMSHN (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you SOOO much!!! I am standing in the need of prayer!


----------



## foxee (Nov 30, 2010)

Shimmie said:


> Precious Foxee:
> 
> Thank you so much.  I listened in tonight.  All I can say is :wow:
> 
> Peace ... be still.   So much has been covered and confirmed.  I can never thank you enough for sharing this.   Yet, I do with all of my heart.



Yay!  I was hoping my LHCF sisters would call in tonight.    This prayer line really helped me get through that difficult, dark place I was in last week.  It's changed my life!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 1, 2010)

foxee said:


> Yay!  I was hoping my LHCF sisters would call in tonight.    This prayer line really helped me get through that difficult, dark place I was in last week.  It's changed my life!



I'm dialing in again tonight.   I loved it when she said, 'Turn your TV off, because there's nothing on TV at 10 p.m.'  

The woman who ended the prayer last night was on FIYAH!  :wow:  :woohoo2:  :woohoo2:  :woohoo2:  

I was in tears  -- tears of praise.   All I could do last night was just sit and listen... to be still and know that God is God!   

Again and again, Foxee, I thank you for sharing this gift with us.  You are such a blessing and I mean this with my full heart.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for this info! I'm excited to join.

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Laela (Dec 1, 2010)

Wonderful thread..just thought I'd say this.

I'll check out this prayer line..thank you, foxee, for sharing this resource!


----------



## stephluv (Dec 11, 2010)

Bump....i missed out on it tonight but cant wait till Monday!!


----------



## Renovating (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## foxee (Dec 13, 2010)

If anybody's awake, another call begins in 5 minutes!


----------



## Sarophina (Dec 16, 2010)

I tuned in today, it was awesome . I felt the power of the Lord in that prayer. I feel confident to start pleadin the blood of Jesus over my house. I really like that the reverend mentioned that. My house is ensnared by the enemy. Nothin but lost folks in my home with fornication, spirits of fear and unsound minds. It's disturbing my peace. Sometimes I like to leave the audio bible running when I sleep to return that peace.

I also had to look up that song, say yes. 

Thank you so much  for telling us about it )


----------



## foxee (Dec 17, 2010)

Tomorrow is Girlfriends Pray 1 year anniversary!  There will be a special prayer tomorrow at 7:00 AM EST.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Dec 17, 2010)

I must give you a High FIVE FOXEE!! I listened to it Monday and when I say all heck wanted to break out it was funny..like devil chill out yo Im  praising  and I know my credit card is so close to the edge but I still have a reason to praise him..will be calling in more often.


----------



## FoxyMoxie (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you sooo much for this! I am ready to strengthen my relationship with God.


----------



## LovingLady (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you Foxee, I finally caught the conference prayer. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## star (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks so, so much I needed this corporate prayer!!!


----------



## Laela (Dec 27, 2010)

I did the Noon prayer today and all I can say is Praise God...these prayer warriors are a blessing and I'll continue to call in! 

Testimony: I cried a little, nodded, felt at ease and as I listed to the Word. It was right on time (John 8)... I read that whole chapter afterward.. Whom the Son sets free is free indeed. This prayer session really helped me today, considering the long night I had with my nephew during an episode that bordered on possibly calling the police/hospital. I refused for this to happen. I got on my knees at 4 am and rebuked the devil from toying with me. I reminded him this is a house of God, that he is a defeated foe.. Read Psalms 91 and went to bed, thanking Jehovah for sweet sleep. He gave it to me. Joy comes in the morning, ladies..all things worked out well this morning as he flew out to get his so-needed treatment, all because I let go and let God in the midnight hour. My desire was a peaceful end to an otherwise potentially explosive situation. I thank God the Father for my supportive, compassion hubby through it all. I love my nephew so much; I thank God He helped keep him from harm. Hallelujah!


----------



## Laela (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 29, 2010)

I just listened to today's noon prayer and it truly blessed me! 

Thank you Jesus, right on time at all times.


----------



## foxee (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello my sisters and happy new year!  Tomorrow is Wednesday, so there will be an additional prayer at 12:00 noon EST.  So you'll have three chances to get your prayer on!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 5, 2011)

^^^Thanks Foxee.

The next call will be in the next 50 minutes. My goal this year is to call every Wed. at noon!


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 5, 2011)

foxee said:


> Hi ladies.  I'm so excited, I just had to share.  For the past few days I have been calling into a prayer line called Girlfriends Pray. These sisters are AMAZING!  There are 2 calls, one at 7:00 AM EST and the second one at 10:00 PM EST Monday - Friday.  Each call lasts approximately  10 to 15 minutes.  They also accept prayer requests.
> 
> Facebook
> 
> ...



*I can't thank you enough for this. * I put off calling until I saw Laela's testimony yesterday.  I was also prompted by a note in my journal (from last year) that said "those who isolate themselves from God's family cut themselves off God's power".  God forced me into a wilderness in late 2009/ early 2010, but since then I've become too "comfortable" to exit. This noon, I called in for the first time and just listened.  Tears came to my eyes during the prayer towards the end.  It felt good to be amongst "familiar" territory even though it was just over the phone.

This "Girlfriend's Pray" is exactly what I need since I am not exactly surrounded by "good water".  I plan to call in daily.  *Thanks again for sharing, Foxee!*


----------



## foxee (Jan 5, 2011)

loolalooh said:


> *I can't thank you enough for this. * I put off calling until I saw Laela's testimony yesterday.  I was also prompted by a note in my journal (from last year) that said "those who isolate themselves from God's family cut themselves off God's power".  God forced me into a wilderness in late 2009/ early 2010, but since then I've become too "comfortable" to exit. This noon, I called in for the first time and just listened.  Tears came to my eyes during the prayer towards the end.  It felt good to be amongst "familiar" territory even though it was just over the phone.
> 
> This "Girlfriend's Pray" is exactly what I need since I am not exactly surrounded by "good water".  I plan to call in daily.  *Thanks again for sharing, Foxee!*



You're welcome sis!  I just finished listening to the last prayer call of the day.  

I have been blessed by the beautiful testimonies and prayers shared by the wonderful women on this forum.  I'm so happy to have something to contribute.  I pray that you all continue to call in.  It's really made a difference in my life and I know it can bless you too.

Love you all.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 6, 2011)

loolalooh said:


> *I can't thank you enough for this. *I put off calling until I saw Laela's testimony yesterday. I was also prompted by a note in my journal (from last year) that said *"those who isolate themselves from God's family cut themselves off God's power".* God forced me into a wilderness in late 2009/ early 2010, but since then I've become too "comfortable" to exit. This noon, I called in for the first time and just listened. Tears came to my eyes during the prayer towards the end. It felt good to be amongst "familiar" territory even though it was just over the phone.
> 
> This "Girlfriend's Pray" is exactly what I need since I am not exactly surrounded by "good water". I plan to call in daily. *Thanks again for sharing, Foxee!*


 
Loolalooh - I'm glad you were blessed like I was as well!

@the bolded is so true! It's a reason why the scripture reminds us not to forsake the assembly of the saints!

I'm truly grateful for God's support groups.


----------



## Laela (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks to a dear CF sister, I realize _Girlfriends Pray_ is doing a sundown fast every Wednesday, all year. Haven't had a chance to visit their blog nor call in since the last time...but now I know. Just FYI if anyone else in interested in joining this challenge.

I love this:
*STAND*
Therefore put on the full armour of God, so that when the day of evil comes, you may be able to stand your ground, and after you have done everything, to stand. (Ephesians 6:13)

*S* TOP

*T* AKING

*A *NY

*N *EGATIVE

*D *IRECTIONS


----------



## Laela (Jan 26, 2011)

Fellow Wed. fasters: "Lunch" today was great... I'm glad I've joined in, because these women of God aren't playing... radical faith yields radical living for God! This complements and doesn't take away from my Daniel fast.

Sharing this informative link on one-day fasting:
Benefits of the one-day fast
It's never to late to start, as these ladies are there to touch and agree with us throughout the year.


Today's Word:
*Psalms 16:8 *
I have set the Lord continually before me; because He is at my right hand, I shall not be moved.


Thanks again, Foxee!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 26, 2011)

@ Foxee I want to say thank you for spearding the word about Girlfriends pray!


----------



## foxee (Jan 26, 2011)

Highly Favored8 said:


> @ Foxee I want to say thank you for spearding the word about Girlfriends pray!



You're welcome!  I'm glad you all are enjoying it.  Be sure to share the phone # with any friends who might need prayer.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 27, 2011)

Laela said:


> Fellow Wed. fasters: "Lunch" today was great... I'm glad I've joined in, because these women of God aren't playing... radical faith yields radical living for God! This complements and doesn't take away from my Daniel fast.
> 
> Sharing this informative link on one-day fasting:
> Benefits of the one-day fast
> ...


 
Laela - I was on that call yesterday...and my Lord, that was a powerful word! Psalm 16 has been in my spirit ever since. I woke up this morning saying I shall not be moved! 

It's awesome that I can pray with women during the noon day! My spirit was indeed _charged_!


----------



## Laela (Jan 28, 2011)

^^ Getting back to this post.. ITA on being charged! Wednesday was a surge for me because of that call.. I'm glad to know you were at "lunch" , so you know... Amen


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you Foxee! For introducing us to Girlfriends Pray Ministries!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Feb 7, 2011)

Ladies -

I'd like to add within the Girlfriends Pray Blog there is a link for Daily Devotions from Proverbs 31 Ministries. Encouragement for Today

I subscribed to these devotionals and they have been timely, inspirational, and confirmation to what has been in my spirit. 

Girlfriends pray have truly blessed me in so many ways!


----------



## foxee (Feb 8, 2011)

PinkPebbles said:


> Ladies -
> 
> *I'd like to add within the Girlfriends Pray Blog there is a link for Daily Devotions from Proverbs 31 Ministries. Encouragement for Today*
> 
> ...




I signed up and received a devotional this morning.  What a wonderful way to start the day.     Thank you!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 14, 2011)

Bumping......foxee, Girl Friend is a blessing! Thank you again for Sharing.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bumping.....


----------



## Supergirl (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you Foxee. I am going to call this evening.


----------



## Laela (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks again, foxee for posting about this prayer line!


----------

